# My girls new tiny family



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

This is my beautiful Tink with her new tiny family. She's amazing and I have to admit it was the most amazing but most stressful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah bless, i want one. love gingers.
michelle x


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

aww well done, new mummy (Tink) looks very proud  best of luck with them x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

they are really cute, i love gingers


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

She does look soooo proud of herself. I didn't realise just how much I loved her till I watched her give birth.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oooh lots of little tinks how beautiful have you got homes for them yet or is it a bit early?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

theyre so sweet :001_wub:


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

they're going to family so far. But my vet will recommend good cat owners and cat protection will find homes if needed. I had a few wanting one but they weren't suitable. One woman already has a skinny cat who had quite a few litters before getting her speyed but she doesn't seem to look after the cat too well. She even admitted to taking out the cats stitches herself because she couldn't go to the vet,(couldn't be bothered more like). She's got no chance of getting one of our little gingers.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful kittens, and glad everything went to plan. I have a soft spot for ginger cats as the first one I ever got myself was ginger.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very cute I love gigners


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I think I've figured out how to do this properly now (with a little help from my son).
Everytime I point my camera at Tink, she does this ever-so-pleased with herself cheesy grin.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh they are simply gorgeous, Im so glad I clicked on this thread :001_smile:.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww they are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm still in awe of the whole thing. The kittens are already showing different characters and they're only 10 days old. One of them, the one trying to get milk from his brothers ear, seems mesmerized with his new eyes. He looks like a drunken old man trying to find the keyhole in the front door....you know the look???


----------



## BAM (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations, mummy Tink! They are beautiful!!! Glad mum's well x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous and Tink just looks like such a proud Mammy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a cute little ginger family :001_wub: Tink has a lovely grin on her face too - she's obviously a proud mummy


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

WallsendJan said:


> I think I've figured out how to do this properly now (with a little help from my son).
> Everytime I point my camera at Tink, she does this ever-so-pleased with herself cheesy grin.


:lol: Tink looks proper chuffed with herself and the first pic is adorable :thumbup:


----------

